# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android >  Bã hèm bia 50 đạm, phân phối toàn quốc. LH 0975 005 303 (Mr Thuận)

## parkvilla264

*Bã hèm bia* – Loại nguyên liệu ít được biết đến trong ngành thức ăn chăn nuôi trong những năm trước đây, thường được sử dụng để chăn nuôi bò sữa dưới dạng bã hèm tươi. Nhưng sau một thời gian sử dụng, bã hèm bia đã cho thấy giá trị vô cùng lớn của nó và hiện nay đã được sử dụng rộng rãi hơn để làm thức ăn cho các đối tượng gia súc như heo, gà, bò…
*Bã hèm bia*, là một sự lựa chọn hợp lý trong thời điểm ngành chăn nuôi nước ta đang trong giai đoạn khó khăn trước sự biến động rất lớn của các loại nguyên liệu đầu vào. Vì tận dụng được nguồn nguyên liệu có sẵn nên giá thành không cao và một phần là có thể đáp ứng được nhu cầu dinh dưỡng của đa phần vật nuôi nên Bã hèm bia đã dần thay thế được các loại nguyên liệu truyền thống hay sử dụng trước đây, giúp hạ giá thành thức ăn cho vật nuôi và tăng lợi nhuận cho người chăn nuôi.
Hiện nay, *Bã hèm bia* thường được sử dụng nhiều ở dạng tươi. Đối với dạng này, giá trị dinh dưỡng thường cao và sử dụng có hiệu quả hơn dạng Bã hèm bia khô, nhưng với nhược điểm khó bảo quản trong thời gian dài và vận chuyển đi xa nên để bảo quản và tận dụng được nguồn nguyên liệu giá trị này thì Bã hèm bia phải được sấy khô bằng máy hoặc phơi thủ công.
*DNTN Thức ăn chăn nuôi Vạn Phúc* là đơn vị chuyên cung cấp và phân phối sản phẩm Bã hèm bia khô trên phạm vi toàn quốc. Hiện sản phẩm đã được các Công ty TĂCN và các hộ chăn nuôi trang trại sử dụng rộng rãi và có hiệu quả như tại Hà Nội, Bắc Ninh, Nghệ An, Hải Dương, Hưng Yên, Hải Phòng, Đồng Nai, Cần Thơ, Tiền Giang và các tỉnh Miền Tây. Khách hàng có nhu cầu hoặc cần tham khảo thêm thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:

*Chi nhánh Miền Bắc: Tại Trâu Qùy, Gia Lâm, Hà Nội
Liên hệ: Mr Thuận – 0975 005 303
Chi nhánh Miền Nam: Tại Bình Tân, HCM
Liên hệ: Mr Thuận – 0975 005 303*

Vận chuyển và thời gian giao hàng:
- _Đối với khách hàng tại Miền Bắc:_ Vận chuyển bằng Tàu biển (cước phí thấp, số lượng tối thiểu 20 tấn), giao hàng sau 5 – 7 ngày kể từ ngày xuất hàng. Hoặc, có thể vận chuyển bằng đường sắt (cước phí cao, số lượng không giới hạn), giao hàng sau 5 – 7 ngày kể từ ngày xuất hàng.
- _Đối với khách hàng tại Miền Nam và các tỉnh lân cận:_ Giao hàng tận nơi hoặc khách hàng có thể lấy hàng tại kho hoặc có thể gởi chành xe theo yêu cầu, số lượng không giới hạn.
*MỘT SỐ CHỈ TIÊU SẢN PHẨM NHƯ SAU:
*_Protein/Đạm: 50%
Xơ: 13%
Ẩm: 12%
Béo: 4%
Đạm tiêu hóa: 87 – 89%
Năng lượng hấp thụ: 3.100 Kcal/kg
_

----------

